# Laws/Freedoms Australia vs USA



## Freedoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I was wondering what, if any, are differences in the laws/freedoms of the USA vs Australia. I know there is no gun culture in Australia, and that is fine with me, but I had been told that moving to Australia will result in "major losses in freedoms". I didn't believe it and this individual (who lives and dies by Fox news) could not tell me what these differences in freedoms are, but swore it was a fact. Can anyone help?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

Personally, I'm looking to move to New Zealand, and I've heard the same things. The google and yahoo searches I've done have not revealed anything I've noticed as major or minor. So I'm seeing it as the USA sabre rattling of "we have a corner on the freedom market". I don't know first hand yet but I also can not find proof of that either.


----------



## Freedoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Reio2288 said:


> Personally, I'm looking to move to New Zealand, and I've heard the same things. The google and yahoo searches I've done have not revealed anything I've noticed as major or minor. So I'm seeing it as the USA sabre rattling of "we have a corner on the freedom market". I don't know first hand yet but I also can not find proof of that either.


Thanks for replying, Reio. What is with so many people in America (my home and I love it) thinking that the rest of the world is bad? Myopia?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Freedoms said:


> I know there is no gun culture in Australia, and that is fine with me, but I had been told that moving to Australia will result in "major losses in freedoms". I didn't believe it and this individual (who lives and dies by Fox news) could not tell me what these differences in freedoms are, but swore it was a fact.


I haven't lived in the USA but I moved from the UK to Australia in July 2007. I think you'll find that the reason the individual couldn't name any loss of freedoms is because there are none! 

If anyone has anything specific then I would love to know what it is 

The major difference in healthcare is that we have to pay for everything here (whereas it was free in the UK - paid for by taxes that is), but I believe that's the same in the USA. 

Our town has a no drinking alcohol policy on the streets. However that doesn't stop people from drinking it in bars, restaurants etc. and then being stupid in the streets after they've left those places.

Are you looking to move to Australia? 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Freedoms (Mar 12, 2008)

"Are you looking to move to Australia?"
--> In a word, "Yes". My wife has a few friends who live there and we both love exploring. It won't be for at least two years.

Do you know of any web sites that explains the laws of Australia?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm an American now living in Europe, and I've gotten all that "all the freedoms you lose" crap for a long time now. It's all a matter of perception.

OK, I have to abide by the rules of the national health care system (i.e. pay for it, select a "referring" doctor, etc.) but I have the "freedom" to just go to the doctor when I am sick without having to do a credit review to figure out if I can pay for the visit and tests and treatment.

I don't have the freedom to drive around with a cell phone to my ear. If a cop sees me, I'll have to pay a fine. I don't have the freedom to drive around without a seatbelt - if a cop sees me I'll have to pay a fine. Now, if these are the "freedoms" people are whining about, I guess I'm less "free" in Europe. 

To me, it's just getting used to a different set of rules. In the US, I can't have a picnic on the grass in a public park with a bottle of wine. How "free" is that? (And moreover, who am I hurting?) What the Fox network fans seem to object to is paying taxes and actually getting a few services for the taxes you pay.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Freedoms said:


> Do you know of any web sites that explains the laws of Australia?


I think you would have to look up the Federal laws and the State laws too (whichever State you want to move to). If you search in google.com.au you should be able to find what you are looking for but I don't know any websites off hand. 

To be honest loss of freedom wasn't an issue for me since I'd been here about 5 times and had never seen any loss of freedom difference from the UK. 

The taxes are higher here than some countries but then there are less stealth taxes than the UK government had in place. However the population is much less (about 22 million people I think) so you need the higher taxes. The services here are good, and in some cases better than the UK. 

Australia simply wouldn't be one of the number one destinations for the British to move to if there was a loss of freedom.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## OffToOZ (Dec 18, 2009)

Freedoms,

The only difference I have found in freedoms between the US and Australia was the lack of a Bill of Rights in Australia. While I didn't really think that this meant much initially, an Aussie friend of mine explained why he believed it mattered.

In the U.S., we enjoy the right to protest as is protected by the Bill of Right's freedom of speech section. Evidently there is no "Right" to protest in Australia. Australia being a civilized democracy allows its citizens to protest but they are not required by law to do so. For example, a Queensland Premier basically ended protests back in the seventies by saying that he wouldn't approve any permits. I believe he was kicked out of office shortly after, which solved that problem!  But it would never have been legally possible to restrict the freedoms this way in the U.S..

Of course the freedoms in the Bill of Rights are enjoyed by citizens of both countries (sans the Right to Bear Arms), but I don't believe they are guaranteed in Australia like they are in the U.S..

I hope this may have shed some light on what your Fox News friend was referring to. 

Please note that I am not trying to diss Australia. I have much respect for the Country and I am planning on moving there shortly.

Respectfully,

-J


----------

